# لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي



## الباشق (23 يوليو 2007)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع ذات فائدة  لكل افراد  منتدانا الغالي    الان يمكنكم جعل الويندوز  اكس بي اصلي  و المرفق به صورة  تشرح استخدام الملف   و استمتعو بتحديثات من شركة مايكرو سوفت


----------



## in_god_i_trust (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

ازاي اصلي
ya3ni validation is allowed


----------



## الباشق (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

*يعني انك ممكن تعمل تحديث للنظام و الاستفادة من التحسينات 

ومش ممكن يعمل الويندوز بلوك *


----------



## abn yso3 (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

*مرسى كتير وشكرا على الشرح
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## in_god_i_trust (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

انا جربت البرنامج
بس في موقع ميكروسوفت مكملش validation
لان التاريخ مش مظبوط
ارجو المساعدة ضروري


----------



## الباشق (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

الرجاء التوضيح اكثر  كيف ان التاريخ غير صحيح


----------



## الباشق (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

طبعا اخواني الاعزاء يوجد هنالك برنامج يعطينا اذا كانت النسخة اصلية للتاكد من صحة العملية  ويلي بحب ليرسل لي لايميل الخاص به الى الرسائل الخاصة وانا سوف ارسل له البرنامج  لاني لا يمكنني ان اضعه بامنتدى لان الحجم اكثر من المسموح


----------



## tarantino (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

حأجرب واشوف 

لأن الموضوع دا متعبني أوي


----------



## remounmr (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

شكرا خالص على تعبك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ipraheem makram (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

هجربة وهشوف بس ربنا يستر علشان انا عملت جدة من مدة وجهاز بد يهبل معى


----------



## ipraheem makram (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

*انت 100% علشان انا جرابتة ونفع وانت صح فعلآ البرنامج خالى النظام اصلى 100% ولو عاوزين تتأكدو ادخلو الى مواقع مايكروسوفت وحملو اى برنامج الاول لازم الموقع يتأكد من انا النسخة اصلية هو الموقع بيعمل شيك على النسخة لو كانت غير الصلية يرفض تحميل البرنامج ​* 
*بسى انا عندى ملاحظاة بس يريت محدش يتريأ علية​*


> *هو جدة مش اسمة نصب​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

الله ينور يا باشا الكلام طلع بجد وانا دلوقتى باجرب وحملت ميديا بلاير 11 وشغال زى الفل 
ميرسى كتير على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nashat2005 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

أنا مش فاهم اتعامل معه 
ممكن الشرح
رجاء محبه


----------



## a_al3nzi (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## bat_man000 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

هناك طريقه اروع  ساتيكم بها


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

يارب يكون بنامج ينفع مش يخلي الجهاز يهنج اكتر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## علي مزيكا (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

مشكووووور بس الكلمه الي بداخل الملف لاتعمل   مشكوووووور على كل حال


----------



## محب العذراء (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الاسيوي (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لجعل اويندوز اكس بي أصلي*

شكرا مع كل التقدير


----------

